# Sim for multiple Joying units



## Mooster1223 (Aug 3, 2020)

I have just installed my first joying HU. Currently, I plan on running three of them. One in my daily driver and the other two in "weekend" vehicles. I am interested in installing a sim card and using it as a hot spot. 

I should be able to gain access to the sim card reader in all three vehicle and would like to switch the card out of the daily into one of the other cars when needed. 

Is this possible or does the card get "registered" with the radio? I spoke to someone at Verizon last week and they needed some number from the "phone" it was being installed in to make it work. 

Will I need a separate card for each radio? I am wanting a data only plan.


----------



## knever3 (Mar 9, 2009)

Personally I would pursue a different route. Clone your sim card from your phone (ask Verizon if you could get more mailed to you, or buy them off ebay) and just put one in each radio. Then you won't have to switch them out and you can copy over what information you would like to your new "mobile sim cards". Just tell them you want to have a backup for your information, because technically it stores your contacts anyway.






3 Ways to Clone SIM Card In Easy Steps- Dr.Fone


Did you know that you can clone SIM card? Do you need to know how? Then do not miss this information, we will show you how to do it with easy steps!




drfone.wondershare.com





Sim card reader:








Amazon.com: Dreamscreens USB SIM Card Reader Multi-Media SD TF MMC with Micro and Nano SIM Adapters and SIM Editing and Text Recovery Software : Cell Phones & Accessories


Buy Dreamscreens USB SIM Card Reader Multi-Media SD TF MMC with Micro and Nano SIM Adapters and SIM Editing and Text Recovery Software: Accessories - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com


----------



## Mooster1223 (Aug 3, 2020)

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

You can manually register the card's number in the Joying unit. So you could switch. Cloning is a good idea. Hadn't thought of that.


----------

